# Elfie's Journal



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

* * *

Notes about Elfie's journal:

Let's try and leave this thread for Elfie himself and his thoughts about his various adventures. I'm going to create a separate thread for comments about Elfie's travels.


Updated map of Elfie's victim/volunteers: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...1.68522,-74.954224&spn=6.807763,14.941406&z=6

On with the Elf!

* * *

Call me Elfie.

My life so far has been safe but dull. I've sat by the front door of this old lady for my whole life, doing my best to ruin the day of everyone I've come across. Hey, it's not my fault. I was manufactured by Satan himself, and misery is my purpose.

Then one day my life fell apart. The old lady I'd been so successful in making miserable disappeared. Then this younger woman showed up who seemed really hostile to me - almost as if she didn't approve of my life's work. She started talking about hurting me, and I became really worried. My evil is kind of a passive evil - I just bring ill tidings, it's not like I can move, even to defend myself. The talk of explosives and tall buildings began to make me very nervous.










I thought for sure my fate was sealed when this terrible woman and her husband tossed me into the backseat of their car and drove away. They kept saying things like "getting rid of him once and for all" and"good riddance to bad rubbish."










Next thing I know, I'm having my picture taken with some friendly-looking mountain man and his family, and my enemies drive away. What the hey? Now I'm starting to hear stuff about plans to take me to Connecticut. Where's that? I guess I've been a sheltered elf and had no idea how big the world is. Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing as much of this country as I can and ruining the lives of all I meet...starting with this guy.










Bwahahahaha!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Well the evil has left our quiet mountain top. He caused a little bit of trouble as his eye's seem to strike death in wild life!!!!!! So be most cautious with this as the results could be worse than reckoned for.

Freighttrain has graciously taken the evil so I'm now free. See Here.




Yes he has a big smile now...... I'm sure it won't last too long.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> Freighttrain has graciously taken the evil so I'm now free. See Here.


Don't be so sure that you are free. I think Elfie may leave a little bit of evil everywhere he goes. A little Elfie brand evil. And no amount of Shout can wash that stain clean. :benice:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well, I got Elfie on Friday from FreightTrain, funny he looked VERY happy to put Elfie in my car!
Elfie is now here and ready to go on to the next vict.....er location.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Picture 1 - Shygal hands me over to Michael W. Smith (Next picture)
Picture 2 - I am sitting under the Cook Forest State Park sign. I was getting ready to run off into the woods, but Micheal grabbed me and put me pack into the car. (Next picture)
Picture 3 - Michael brought me to his office at work. Do you see my headphone's on? (Next picture)
Picture 4 - Guess who I'm calling? (Next picture)
Picture 5 - The sign where Michael W. Smith works. (Next picture)
Picture 6 - Another Cook Forest State Park picture. (Next picture)
Picture 7 - Tionesta Lake sign - Michael took me sight seeing. (Next picture)
Picture 8 - Michael's son meets me. What is he scared of?
Picture 9 - Tionesta Lake behind me, Michael, and his son. I could have sworn I heard Michael talking about renting a boat and taking me out to the deepest part of the lake to let me learn to swim! 



Remember guys, let's just keep this Elfie's journal. For comments post on "Michael W. Smith's pictures" thread.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


>


YOU LET HIM MAKE PHONE CALLS?????!!!!!! :nono: 

Cindyc.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

cindyc said:


> YOU LET HIM MAKE PHONE CALLS?????!!!!!! :nono:
> 
> Cindyc.



But he was so adorable sitting there...the nice assistant and all..  I can hardly wait until he gets here.. Thanks Michael..the pics are cute. I loved the one of your son in the car...


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

oops wrong place


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Michael took me to see what I thought I was a bigger elf but like me. Boy was I wrong!!!! This large, over-sized giant elf kept saying "Ho, ho, ho!" and he was real friendly, cheerful, and nice. I'm not sure what his problem is, but he is nothing like me, and I'm ashamed to even think he might be related to me. Him holding me made me sick to my stomach!









He even has his own "cottage". (Rolls eyes) This giant elf lives in a tiny little shack with his wife. 










It was deer season in PA while I was with Michael, and I went hunting. I didn't see very many deer, but saw quite a few humans with bright orange suits on. It sure made it easy to pick them out and shoot them. Ambulances and police came afterwards. I'm not sure what the big deal was.










After I was hunting, I came back, and this huge dog came up and sniffed me. (Must have smelled the blood on me.)










It then passed behind me, I was afraid it would lift it's leg as it went past.










It then came and sat beside me. It was almost like it didn't trust me, that I might do something to it's owner. "Who, me?!?!" 










Next thing I knew, all these stupid birds surrounded me. But I gave them one evil stare, and they all ran off.










Michael then introduced me to a herd of goats. They instantly surrounded me and mobbed me. I again gave my evil stare, and they ran away and left me alone.









Michael took me into town. Here is their town welcome sign. Welcome my foot! I put a curse on the whole town!! 










We then stopped at a bridge. Michael got out, picked me up and took me over and put me on top of the ledge. I thought I going to go swimming (I could read Michael's thoughts and they weren't nice!), so I forced him to take me back to the car.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

THE 1:00 P.M. APPOINTMENT!

Michael then took me to a building. Hey, what the . . . . ???? He laid me down in a casket!! Michael, his wife, and some man in a black suit were talking about quickly shutting the lid, getting a vault, and something about burying me. 




























I don't think so!!! So I sat up in the coffin. I heard a thud and noticed the man in the suit that was standing beside Michael and his wife was now laying on the floor. I gave Michael an evil glare. and he relented saying "Okay, okay, but trixiwick wanted me to do it!" I forced him to take me back out to the car. It is time to leave Michael. 










Michael made several phones calls and we went for a long ride. The next thing I know, we are parked in a restaurant parking lot and Michael, his wife, and son are discussing "When are they going to be here?" We wait and a car pulls up. I hear Michael say "Thank God!" The next thing I know, I'm out of Michael's car and he is handing me to some lady named willow_girl. 










Michael, his wife and son, willow_girl and her boyfriend, and me go into the restaurant. You should have seen everybody staring. What's their problem, haven't they ever seen an elf before? While they ate, I creeped the waitress out, and then willow_girl & I shared a brownie. The brownie doesn't look very happy. 










The creeped out waitress took our photo.










These people laughed, talked, and laughed, while other patrons kept looking at me and shaking their heads. It was time to go, and I got put into willow_girl's and her boyfriend's car. Michael, his wife, and son said goodbye, quickly jumped in their car and sped off. I swear I heard Michael's wife say "Go, go, GOOOOOOOOOOO!"

I guess I'll stay with this lady named willow_girl and her boyfriend for a while.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

My 11 yo dd just walked in the room asking me a question about her schoolwork. Her eyes fell on the pictures of elfie, she stopped mid-sentence, her eyes widened and her jaw dropped. 

She exclaimed: "What _is_ that freaky thing!?!"

I quickly exed out of the screen, ashamed to have exposed my innocent child to...elfie...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Jillis said:


> My 11 yo dd just walked in the room asking me a question about her schoolwork. Her eyes fell on the pictures of elfie, she stopped mid-sentence, her eyes widened and her jaw dropped.
> 
> She exclaimed: "What _is_ that freaky thing!?!"
> 
> I quickly exed out of the screen, ashamed to have exposed my innocent child to...elfie...


How brave you are to post this here.
Someone may call Protective Services to report you for such carelessness!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi, it's me, Elfie. 

For the past week or so, I've been staying here in the suburbs of Pittsburgh with Willowgirl and her DBF. Since I can't exactly go around calling him "DBF," I figured I would call him "Dad"!

He was a little uncomfortable with the idea at first ...










... but I think he's getting used to it. Heh!

So, OK, shortly after I arrived, Dad took me to work with him. He said we could split the $2,000 bounty he could get if I joined the army! Oh boyoboy!










He also said something about "going over to play in the sandbox," which I didn't really understand, but hey since I'm traveling around the country anyway, I figured why not? 

Unfortunately, the recruiter said I couldn't enlist because I am, get this, an "inanimate object"! That really got my elfish knickers in a twist, because after all, they have THESE gals standing around the lobby, and they're certainly no more "inanimate" than I am!










Well, Dad said even if I couldn't join up, I could at least get my picture taken with some of the guys he works with. At first, they thought it was pretty cool being photographed with an elf ...










... but then Dad told them about me being evil, and their demeanor changed.










I made a new friend on the way home, though! Dad and I were driving along and I saw her standing by the side of the road. I could tell at a glance that she was up for some hot elf lovin'!










I asked Dad if we could stop, but he kept right on going! He was muttering something I didn't understand about her "plying her tawdry wares." But I kept begging him, so later on, after it got dark, we went back and picked her up! She told us she had a date with the garbageman in the morning, but we persuaded her to come with us instead. Oh boyoboyoboy! 

Willowgirl nearly HURT herself laughing, and said she couldn't believe Dad dragged home something out of the trash! I dunno who she was calling "trash," though -- certainly not my Heidi, who is really a high-class girl, just fallen on some tough times! Last night she and Willowgirl got into the schnapps, and I overheard Heidi talking about the last fellow in her life. Apparently he was Dutch, like her, and so romantic -- why, they used to kiss _ all the time! _ Sadly, he met with a tragic accident -- he was dropped, and, as she put it, "cracked like Humpty Dumpty." Thus began the sad string of events that led to her standing on the curb, where we found her. 

I am hoping in time, Heidi's broken heart will heal, and she'll decide that I'm the elf of her dreams ...










In the meantime, I'll have to content myself with watching Willowgirl traipse around the house in her underwear. Heh heh!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Heidi is so stinkin' cute! Does she get to go along for the ride??!!! Love the piccis!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Well. I've got to hand it to you and DBF, Willow. (Are we to forever refer to you SO as DBF, or does he have a handle we can call him by?)

You are the elf-tamers! Instead of quivering with fear, you filled Elfie's felt need for a significant other. And what a significant other!

Despite her provocative pose, she looks so sweet and innocent! 

They say the love of a good woman can change the life of a bad man. (Strike the violins and harps!) Perhaps this tiny temptress will be the factor the changes Elfie forever. 

I am again hearing the strains of...

"What's it all about, Elfi-e-e-e?"

Willow, the elf-whisperer...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! Omigosh! That's just too cool! Can't believe you found a Little Dutch Girl friend for Elfie! (Seriously, is she going to come traveling too?)

Sounds like a great adventure so far! 

Is your DBF in the Army? Thank him for me and mine, please. 

Pony!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I want to know---is this Dutch Girl a good upright respectable girl, or is she like so many others found on the streets of Amsterdam where RED seems to be the primary color of the lights setting in the front windows?


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

:help: Make sure they have some elf protection!! I don't think we need Elfie spawning... :nono:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> (Are we to forever refer to you SO as DBF, or does he have a handle we can call him by?)


Well, Elfie calls him "Dad" ... LOL!

P.S. He's retired Air Force .. now a civilian worker, for a few more weeks anyway! He's retiring AGAIN in February!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Well, Elfie calls him "Dad" ... LOL!
> 
> P.S. He's retired Air Force .. now a civilian worker, for a few more weeks anyway! He's retiring AGAIN in February!



Well, we know Air Force is the best. At least my DD says so. 

No matter when he served, we appreciate it!

Pony!


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> Hi, it's me, Elfie.
> 
> For the past week or so, I've been staying here in the suburbs of Pittsburgh with Willowgirl and her DBF. Since I can't exactly go around calling him "DBF," I figured I would call him "Dad"!
> 
> ...


Why does this remind me of Bonny and Clyde?
Elfy just might want to show off for his new dame and with all the evil those two may go on a bank robbing spree. Poor Willow & DBF may have bit off more than they can chew.

I would watch those two myself.

Hillbillybob


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

willow-girl, have you let Elfie have any access to writing materials and postage stamps??? I just found this and they are looking for an evil Elf whom is tormenting innocent Canadian Children!!!!

*Canada seeks author of nasty letters from Santa Fri Dec 14, 10:53 AM ET*

OTTAWA (Reuters) - *Canada's post office and police are trying to track down a "rogue elf" who wrote obscene letters to children on behalf of Santa Claus, a newspaper reported on Friday.* 

The Ottawa Citizen said at least 10 nasty letters had been delivered to little girls and boys in Ottawa who wrote to Santa this year care of the North Pole, which has a special H0H 0H0 Canadian postal code. Return letters from Santa are in fact written by an 11,000-strong army of Canada Post employees and volunteers.

*"We firmly believe there is just one rogue elf out there," a Canada Post spokeswoman told the paper.*

Canada Post's popular "Write to Santa" program -- which last year delivered more than a million letters to children in Canada and around the world -- has been shut down in Ottawa until the offender is caught.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071214/lf_nm_life/badsanta_dc

Those "weekend warrior soldiers" should know better than to play with Elfie!! After trying to get an illicit $2,000 enlistment bonus and wanting to send him to play in the "big sandbox"!! That's like looking down the muzzle of a loaded weapon. Hey us Marines definately know better than that...

Elfies friends out West are waiting for him to come and visit for a while!!!!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

This is hilarious. :rotfl: Trust dad to find the right kind of girl for Elfie. I think she needs her tulips and lips touched up with a bit of color for the wedding. When is the wedding?
.


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

radiofish said:


> willow-girl, have you let Elfie have any access to writing materials and postage stamps??? I just found this and they are looking for an evil Elf whom is tormenting innocent Canadian Children!!!!
> 
> *Canada seeks author of nasty letters from Santa Fri Dec 14, 10:53 AM ET*
> 
> ...


You don't know how right YOU are.....

Oh, I am Willow's DBF, and Elfie is truly the vortex of EVIL..... We are handing him off SOON. 

I will post the final pics and update you and his antics and how he almost got arrested and cost me my job when I get home tonight....... :Bawling:


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Almost forget, I was out the other way and was surrounding Elfie's reign of terror at both locations....it was scary and for some reason my gas tank mysteriously drained between Calcutta and Robinson.


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

Willow didn't mention that the very day we received him, we drove home and parked in the garage, went inside the house turned on the outisde Christmas lights and an hour later one third of all the lights out side went out  

Took two days to troubleshoot and get them working again.


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, so I get this phone call from Headquarters Army Reserve to tell me they had Elfie in CUSTODY!!! 

He had donned a Santa Hat and told everyone he was Santas Elf and was removing all the presents from under the tree   

Since I work there and everyone knew me they didn't call the police but asked me to come and remove him from the premises and never allow him out of the house again or it would be MY HEAD... :Bawling: 










OK, I am upset but after talking to Willow, I said I would give him one last chance.... 

The next day I read what radiofish had posted about "Canada's post office and police are trying to track down a "rogue elf" who wrote obscene letters to children on behalf of Santa Claus, a newspaper reported on Friday. 

The Ottawa Citizen said at least 10 nasty letters had been delivered to little girls and boys in Ottawa who wrote to Santa this year.

*"We firmly believe there is just one rogue elf out there," a Canada Post spokeswoman told the paper.*

I headed home immediately.

The first thing I saw was Heidi passed out on the floor, now I can't post the pic of that or this thread will be BANZORED.... 

But when looking into the kitchen this sight almost knocked me over...










HE HAS TO GO !!! :flame:


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

duct tape him to a tree and demand a ransom.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh this is hysterical!! :rotfl:


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> duct tape him to a tree and demand a ransom.


I like your thinking but I believe there are two problems here..

One, who would pay to get him (them) released upon society again?

Two, If I duct tape him to a tree that might offend the Druids, I have way too much trouble with Elves running around, I don't need Druids adding to my issues... But Thank You for trying to help....

The answer was clear and plain,,,,, GET RID OF THE ELF !!

We did so last night... 

Trappmountain drove away with the Evil One and Heidi, the Evilette, in her truck last night after dinner....

READY for this???

I swear this is the TRUTH So Help ME...... 

We met Trapp and her husband for dinner before the transfer of Evil power and even though we had them both locked securly in the trunk of a car wrapped under blankets, parked a block away, his powers are still strong..

After much conversation and a good meal (which may be the last Trapp and her family will have for a long time ) the waitress came over with the bill.

Final Tally for Dinner which officially designated the turnover of Evil was $66.66 

Many people were a witness to this, I am not joking here, that was the tally....

When we went out to deliver the Vortex, a passerby mention he heard a high pitched voice speaking in hushed sounds, something about making Elf porn movies and selling them to Dutch TV........ :help:

Ohhhhhhh Trapp be Very VERY Careful with what you let them play with in your house,,, Lock up the cameras, and all doors, put all the dogs on alert, you are about to enter a realm not many people have entered....

You must fight them with all your power and strength :hobbyhors 

You are a brave woman to enter the Holidays with this cloud hanging overhead........ I WISH YOU WELL !!! :angel:


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Abby Normal said:


> I like your thinking but I believe there are two problems here..
> 
> One, who would pay to get him (them) released upon society again?


Unbelievable though it may seem, "Aintlifegrand." And it's so odd, because she has seemed like such a sane woman otherwise and I will be sorry to see her life ruined by the Evil. 

It's looking like Elfie might have an entire concrete entourage by the time he makes it to Louisiana! :help: 

Oh, and welcome to the boards, Abby! You seem like an odd one, and I would expect no less.  Willow is much loved around here.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

trixiwick said:


> Unbelievable though it may seem, "Aintlifegrand." And it's so odd, because she has seemed like such a sane woman otherwise and I will be sorry to see her life ruined by the Evil.
> 
> It's looking like Elfie might have an entire concrete entourage by the time he makes it to Louisiana! :help:
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the boards, Abby! You seem like an odd one, and I would expect no less.  Willow is much loved around here.



Yes welcome!... and thank you two so much for taking good care of my little guy...I hope he wasn't too much trouble :angel: .. I'll have to give him a talking to though about his drinking problem...(however, I do note that he has good taste in alcohol...my favorite also  ) 

You guys are terrific.. I can hardly wait to meet him and Heidi...


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Heidi...is...not...evil!

She is obviously a very, very sweet girl. Just because she was on the street corner at night doesn't mean she is "ruined". 

She's just painted that way. 

You can see in her eyes how seet and innocent she really is!

Girls like that are always falling for the elfies.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I saw the dinner bill and Abby is NOT lying. 
So far things are going well with Elfie and Heidi. The dogs can feel the evil and are keeping a distance from this pair. DD is thinking we may have to seperate Elfie and Heidi from time to time. Heidi just can't seem to keep her hands off of him(well, actually her lips). She is thinking of taking Heidi to her dbf's Sunday. I warned her about this little trollop but I guess she will have to learn for herself.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

trappmountain said:


> I saw the dinner bill and Abby is NOT lying.
> So far things are going well with Elfie and Heidi. The dogs can feel the evil and are keeping a distance from this pair. DD is thinking we may have to seperate Elfie and Heidi from time to time. Heidi just can't seem to keep her hands off of him(well, actually her lips). She is thinking of taking Heidi to her dbf's Sunday. I warned her about this little trollop but I guess she will have to learn for herself.


PICTURES TRAPP!!


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

trixiwick said:


> Unbelievable though it may seem, "Aintlifegrand." And it's so odd, because she has seemed like such a sane woman otherwise and I will be sorry to see her life ruined by the Evil.


Me too, I have seen what can be done in a matter of weeks, I couldn't even begin to think about having it FOREVER :Bawling: 




> Oh, and welcome to the boards, Abby!


Thank You :cowboy: 



> You seem like an odd one, and I would expect no less.  Willow is much loved around here.


I seem like an odd one???????? YOU'RE the one who had an Evil Elf living with her........ :rotfl: 

Now that seems a bit odd to me , but HEY, I am just a man with a keyboard, what do i know :shrug: 










Willow is much loved around here too, so we have something in common


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

That Trapp woman may have spoke to soon! I have taken over the farm.
1st I scared her daughter(even though she was kinda cute)
















then I moved on to the dogs!








They decided they needed to stay by the pasture fence to keep the pig and goats safe


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

But I didn't stop there! I talked Trapp's DD into taking my DGF and I for a ride to show us the property. She was a little unsure of this but the little hen talked her into it!


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I was feeling a little frisky after that and since I now knew where the hay was stored.....








But I couldn't get rid of that little hen


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

After that We tried to steal the tractor. Me at the wheel and my lovely Heidi at the peddle








Then we devised a plan to flatten all the tires so she could never get rid of me
We even tried to recruit some help








That's it for today. Heidi and I are tired and we are going to get some sleep


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I just wanted to add to Elfie's post that they got caught and were brought inside so I could keep a good eye on them. A few more pictures can be found here on photo bucket
<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z114/haunted33/Elfie/?action=view&current=Random072.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z114/haunted33/Elfie/Random072.jpg" border="0" alt="Heidi says Elfie isn't doing it right"></a>


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Great pictures, Trapp!

"Abby" and I both were ROTFL over the "He isn't doing it right!" one ... that looks EXACTLY like what she's saying!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Well this is just all too cute. 

Heidi and Elfie seem so well matched, her with her arms akimbo and him looking so blase - I was surprised to see them side by side and see that Heidi is approximatley the same height as Elfie. He definitely has good taste in whiskey and women but I really think somebody needs to give Heidi a new paint job to keep up with her image of a painted woman.

(I never thought I could enjoy such a delightful adventure as what's happening here with Elfie).


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm FINALLY getting this one posted ... Trapp and I w/ Elfie!










As you can see, we are having WAYYYYYY too much fun with this thang!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Trapp I love your pictures!!!!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Right now Elfie is still nursing a nasty hangover, will try to get some pics posted today.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Right now Elfie is still nursing a nasty hangover, will try to get some pics posted today.


Do you have him now?

I didn't realize there'd been a turn over!


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

tallpines said:


> Do you have him now?
> 
> I didn't realize there'd been a turn over!



I warn ya, this little guy disappears and reappears whenever and where ever he wants...... 

I hope we don't read about a whole family from atop a mountain never to be seen again :Bawling:


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, there's been a tri-state reign of terror...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Elfie and Heidi are now resting comfortably in my guest house. After such a long journey we felt they needed some time to unwind and rest. Um, today was voting day and as we drove past the polling place, Elfie jumped out of the car and ran in and voted! They even gave him a sticker! Thank heavens it wasn't the presidential race, no telling where his loyalties lie. Pics to follow as they are uploaded on webshots.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I sure hope those two don't think of a lot of trouble to get into. DD wants to take them to the park and I want to take them to some of the flooded areas. No date with the concrete saw. Dh doesn't work at the concrete place anymore. But we do have a diamond dressed chainsaw blade that is made for cutting concrete.....


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

That maybe the only way you can control his horrible evilness....

Threaten him with that saw,,, something small (like he is) maybe just cutting off one ear... That should cool him down while he is with you... 

:gossip: And watch out for Heidi. Don't let her fool you, she came over here from the you know what district in Amsterdam...

You will find her standing in your window from time to time.......


----------

